# FET pole in Voting Room



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Just about to have my first FET in January and have put a success rate pole in the Voting Room, which I thought might be interesting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43551.0.html

Best of luck to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread Allison , I've also added a FET poll in the voting room , slightly different to yours , but i'm interested to see the votes if people could call by , Thanks .
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44871.0.html
Love
Freespirit 
x x x


----------

